# Suggestions for burned flesh look



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I have to act in the pro haunt I work at for a Valentine haunt this Friday and Saturday. The theme is, "My Bloody Valentine" and I am suppose to be a miner. I wanted to look like I was burned and decided to make it look like someone has taken my eye ball out. I did a test make up job to see if I can get that look and was somewhat pleased, but I would love some suggestions to make this look even better. I know I have to darken the red blood, but I was thinking adding latex from the eye socket to the eye to look like it was ripped out. Also do you think I should make the burn look lighter in color or does it look alright? Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG I just ate dinner - GROSS!!!!!

And that's a compliment!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

A little less brown, some more pinkish coloration, and brighter red in the blood will help it. Possibly a little bone poking through?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Do you think a bit of black to give it the burnt marshmellow look. Also I think a bit of white in the hair. I'm thinking hair goes grayish white when burnt. not sure. Some white glaze for the eye too.
Over all its looks very good.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Darn where were you guys yesterday? I know most likely wasn't on the forum because of Valentines Day. Anyway I started working on it last night because the haunt is today. I added some web strands of latex to look like it is tendons. I am also going to use glossy red to give the blood a wet look. I am hoping that will change how it looks cartoonish to me. As for BioHazardCustom's suggestion I agree with adding lighter colors. I hope this second time will look better. I will take a pic at the haunt and post it tomorrow. Thanks guys!

Oh and BoneDancer I like the idea of doing something in that area to my hair....Thanks!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This pic is great, can't wait to see how you tweak it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewwwww!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is so gross and sooo cool!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry I didn't get a close up of my face, but I will try to remember tonight. Anyway here is my make up with costume. I really appreciate everyone's feedback. I definitely went lighter on the make up. Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Sharon, no doubt it was a success! You have such a wonderful eye for detail and you are very good at bloody, too........ I trust you 100%! Your one eyed, bloody miner will be tops!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think the makeup looks great. You did a good job of matching your eye color.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ha..Ha..thanks guys! I had fun doing a haunt in February. We had a pretty good turn out! Anyway I remembered to get a good close up picture to better show you my make up job. I actually changed it around and blended the make up with a flesh color instead of a burnt look. I totally agreed with BioHazzardCustom's advice.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are so gross!! Success!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok... that is just sicktastic!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can I say "ewwwww" again?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL..yes ewww, sick and gross...would be all good choice of words. You know me I have to bring the gross factor in whatever I decide to do. Thanks everyone I had a good time working at a haunt on the off season. It is fun!


----------

